# New record?



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

New record striper, if he wouldn't have short armed her, she would have weighed at least 20 more lbs!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What do you mean by "short armed her"?
Just curious..


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where was that caught


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

That dude is holding that slob up effortlessly.Is that sucka 75#


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

barefoot said:


> What do you mean by "short armed her"?
> Just curious..


When you extend a fish out in front of you, they look bigger.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Xiphius said:


> That dude is holding that slob up effortlessly.Is that sucka 75#


It's hanging from something.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> When you extend a fish out in front of you, they look bigger.


I see both elbows bent 90 degrees.
How do you "short arm her" doing that?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I see both elbows bent 90 degrees.
> How do you "short arm her" doing that?


When you push them out it is long arming and they look bigger. He is not pushing out hence short arming. If he wasn't short arming it would look bigger.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, I read bass ackwards, duh.


----------

